
Want to see all data Windows 10 sends Microsoft? - mmrezaie
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/01/want-to-see-all-data-windows-10-sends-microsoft-theres-an-app-for-that/
======
mmrezaie
I remember using bitvisor (a very thin hypervisor like Xen but for
intercepting sys-calls or hyper-calls) to see if Windows XP and Windows 7 send
anything without being caught by the OS level firewall. It was actually but I
never investigate further. So with a grain of salt, I would never trust what
Microsoft provides a way to increase the trust of people who are worried. Also
in this documentation, it doesn't mention what is the data actually but it
only says some keys and ids.

I would like to see how the OS I have paid for (not everyone is just
upgrading) can be stopped of monitorings. Granted I am coming from Linux and
Mac but it took me a lot of time to find the checkboxes and there is still no
way to know if I have unchecked them all and if they are adding more of these
in the future updates. Which may be this tool can be helpful for me knowing
oops I missed one of those apparently.

------
mtgx
Yeah, I'd rather just block all of that stuff and monitor it on my own, but
thanks for trying Microsoft. Or maybe I should thank the EU for the GDPR and
the DPA's for forcing you to do this.

~~~
wornohaulus
Can you provide some proof for these requests ? I am not able to find the
legal requests on internet..

------
jjeaff
It would be an interesting test to see how much data gets sent from your
average heavy computer user. I use a ton of software, and I always opt out of
the request to send telemetry data to "help improve the software".

I was feeling bad the other day for not allowing a nice open source program to
do so, but realized that my upstream line might be completely saturated with
constant telemetry data if I didn't always opt out.

------
jacksmith21006
How about Microsoft just not send any data?

~~~
WalterGR
How much do Apple and Google send, I wonder.

